# LibGDX(Graddle)+Git - How to?



## DefconDev (15. Feb 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein kleines LibGDX-Projekt erstellt und die werden anscheinend mit Graddle erstellt. Jetzt habe ich im Package-Explorer von Eclipse zwei Repos dort, einmal "Desktop" und "Core".
Ich hätte gerne nur ein Repo welches ich direkt auf Bitbucket Commiten kann, oder komme ich nicht drum herum immer zwei Repos zu pushen und commiten?


----------



## looparda (15. Feb 2018)

Dann mach doch ein Repository daraus.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Feb 2018)

Das sind 2 gra*d*le-Module, ob die ein eine, fünf oder keinem Repo liegen, ist denen egal 

Aktuell sollte da gar kein Repo initialisiert sein, wenn du es nicht händisch gemacht hast?


----------

